# Eleaf Lemo RBA now available at Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (21/11/14)

They have arrived folks 

Get them here:

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/lemo-rba

R480-00

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## jtgrey (21/11/14)

Lol awesome price as usual

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (23/11/14)

Of course


----------



## DoubleD (26/12/14)

@Sir Vape Will you be getting some Lemo Drops in Jan by any chance? I'm looking for a black one.


----------



## BigGuy (27/12/14)

Yeah estimated date for arrival is about the 15th of January.

while vaping my E-pipe

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD (27/12/14)

I definitely want one 


BigGuy said:


> Yeah estimated date for arrival is about the 15th of January.
> 
> while vaping my E-pipe


----------

